# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  سمعينا نشيدة من جهازج ..

## $ شمة $

*شحالكم ؟؟ شخباركم ؟؟ عساكم بخير ؟؟
المهم .. ما بطول عليكم .. 

الموضوع واضح من عنوانه ..
الفكره ان كل عضوة اتحطلنا نشيدة من كمبيوترها عشان نسمعها ..

وبنشوف منو اللي بتحط أناشيد حلوة ..

أتمنى انه الموضوع يعيبكم ..
وأبغي أشوف تفاعل منكم وردود حلوة ..

مب شرط تكون النشيدة يـديـده عادي لو جديمه و موجوده ف المنتدى ..بس تكون حلوة ..


وطريقة وضع الأناشيد بتحصلونها موجوده على هذا الرابط ..
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=391485

مثل ما وصيتكم أبغي تفااعل ..

يالله بسم الله نبدأ ................................[/COLOR]*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## $ شمة $

أنا بعد بحطلكم أناشيد واااااايدة من كمبيوتري ..
بس بشرط اذا انتو بعد حطيتو و تفاعلتو معاي ..

----------


## بنت _ uae

موضوووعج قمة في الروووووعة

انا كل اناشيدي حلوة هههههههههه <<< مداح نفسه يباله ...........

ان شاء الله لي عودة لانه لابي خررررررف  :Frown:

----------


## $ شمة $

أنا ببدأ انشالله ..
نشيدة : الحمدلله

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

تسلمين اختيه عالطرح الجميل
ونترقب المزيد
لي عوده مره اخرى  :Smile:

----------


## $ شمة $

> موضوووعج قمة في الروووووعة
> 
> انا كل اناشيدي حلوة هههههههههه <<< مداح نفسه يباله ...........
> 
> ان شاء الله لي عودة لانه لابي خررررررف


تسلمين حبوبة
انتي الأروع ..

فيــــ انتظارج عزيزتي ~~

----------


## $ شمة $

> تسلمين اختيه عالطرح الجميل
> ونترقب المزيد
> لي عوده مره اخرى


الله يسلمج حبيبتي ..
مشكورة عالنشيدة ..

فيــ انتظارج~~

----------


## $ شمة $

حراااااام عليكم ..
وييين التفاعل اللي اتفقنا عليه ؟؟

30 زيارة ..
و2 رد بسسسسس !!!!!!

بس بعدني أترياكم ..
حبيباتي .. مب شرط تحطون نشيدة الموضوع أنا حاطتنه للي تبغي تشارك مب اجباري ..
على الأقل دعوة حلوة منكم ترفع موضوعي ..
لتجميع أكبر عدد من الأناشيد الحلوة ..

ما أتوقع انكم ما تحبون الأناشيد .. أكيد في منكم يموووت ع الأناشيد شراااتي ..

الله يسامحكم زعلتوني .....................
اذا تبوني أرضا ...

ردو ع الموضوع ..
أو شاركوا بنشيدة ..

يالله يالله بسررررررعة ..

----------


## $ شمة $

انشالله بعد ما يخلصون التعديلات اللي ف موقع رفوف .. أنا بحطلكم أناشيد وااايدة و حلوة بعد ..
وانشالله التعديلات بتخلص بعد كم يوم ..

ومثل ما اتفقنا الموضوع أبا أشوفه داااااايما مرفووووع ..
ولا تراني ما بحطلكم أناشيد >> لا أمزح ^^ ..


تحياتي ..

----------


## هبلة 2009

تسلمين على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## $ شمة $

> تسلمين على الموضوع الحلو


الله يسلمج الغلا ..
مشكورة ..

----------


## $ شمة $

2 - نشيدة أنا مالي فيهاش .. مصرية >> بس حدها عجيبة ..

----------


## MissUAE10

*

عزيزتي $شمه$ 


موضوعج حلو وفكرتج حلوه وإن شاء الله أكيد بلا شك بكون من المشاركين في تنزيل الاناشيد

ربي يعطيج العافيه على جهودج الطيبه في قسم الصوتيات والمرئيات بس فديتج لاتزعلين لو فيه حد

من العضوات مايرد عليج يمكن مافي وقت عندهم للرد او للتحميل الاناشيد بس الاكيد انج بتحصلين 

عضوات يحبون هالفكرة ويحبون الاناشيد وبيشاركون أكيد في موضوعج ولاتنسيني انا بشارك دايما هيهيهي 


وهذي أول أنشودة أنزلها طبعا اكيد مب يديده بس وايد تعيبني ( أجنبيه )



*

----------


## $ شمة $

> *
> 
> عزيزتي $شمه$ 
> 
> 
> موضوعج حلو وفكرتج حلوه وإن شاء الله أكيد بلا شك بكون من المشاركين في تنزيل الاناشيد
> 
> ربي يعطيج العافيه على جهودج الطيبه في قسم الصوتيات والمرئيات بس فديتج لاتزعلين لو فيه حد
> 
> ...


*فديتج والله حبيبتي ..
ما أعرف شو أرد عليج . بس ما تتصورين شكثر استانست على ردج الحلوو ...

ومشكوورة ع النشيده ..
كنت متأكدة انج بتشاركين وياي ف الموضوع ..
ومشاركتج لي ف الموضوع تكفيني ..

ربي لا يحرمني من مشاركاتج الرووعة ..

تسلمين حبوبة .. ^^*

يعطيج ربي ألف عاافيه ~~

----------


## $ شمة $

3- ساعة وداعك ..

----------


## $ شمة $

4 - ارحلي دامك نويتي ترحلي .. ( حلوة )

----------


## $ شمة $

5 - نشيدة الحسود >> محمد المازم ..

----------


## $ شمة $

6 - دائما أنت بقلبي ..

----------


## $ شمة $

هذي النشيدة لكل من يدورها في المنتدى لأني لاحظت ان واايد عضوات يدورونها بدون ايقاع لكن مب محصلينها .. و أنا الحين بحطها كااااملة لعيونكم .. وهي :

7 - عيـونـي تـشـتـاقـلـو .. ( قناة طيور الجنة )

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## رفيعه سالم~

السلـام عليكم ...هلـا الشيخه شمه مشالله موضوعج واآآآآيد حلوو 

الله يعافيج ويعطيج الصحه 

تسلمين الغاليه 

والله ماعندي اناشيد ولو بحاول انزل

----------


## $ شمة $

> السلـام عليكم ...هلـا الشيخه شمه مشالله موضوعج واآآآآيد حلوو 
> 
> الله يعافيج ويعطيج الصحه 
> 
> تسلمين الغاليه 
> 
> والله ماعندي اناشيد ولو بحاول انزل


تسلمين حبوبة ..
وشكرا ع المرور الحلوو ~~

----------


## $ شمة $

8 - نشيدة لا هنت ..

----------


## $ شمة $

9 - نشيدة صرفت الى رب الأنام ..

----------


## $ شمة $

10 - نشيدة شمس الوداع ..

----------


## $ شمة $

11 - نشيدة جيناكم .. >> ألبوم ابتسم

----------


## طيبة

حلوو الموضوع

انا عندي اناشيد حلووة

لي رجعة مع الاناشيد

----------


## $ شمة $

> حلوو الموضوع
> 
> انا عندي اناشيد حلووة
> 
> لي رجعة مع الاناشيد


عيووونج الحلوة غنااتي ^^

فيـــ انتظارج عزيزتي ..


شكرا ع المرور

----------


## طيبة

نشيدة قديمة
اسمها.. انتظريني

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## نسل الصقور

هـــذي نشيدة الموت

----------


## $ شمة $

> نشيدة قديمة
> اسمها.. انتظريني
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


 تسلمين الغالية ..

----------


## $ شمة $

> هـــذي نشيدة الموت



ما قصرتي ..
يزاج الله خير ..

----------


## جـورية العين

بارك الله فيج اناشيد مميزه

----------


## $ شمة $

> بارك الله فيج اناشيد مميزه


الله يبارك فحياتـج عزيزتي ,,
وما قصرتي

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## $ شمة $

أكمل ..

12 - نشيدة لو يموت الشوق

----------


## $ شمة $

13 - نشيدة أبي منك السموحة

----------


## $ شمة $

14 - والله ما توصف غلاك المعاني ..

----------


## $ شمة $

15 - نشيدة الحسود .. ل (( محمد المازم ))

----------


## $ شمة $

16 - ياللي بالذنوب غرقان .. <وااااايد حلوة>

----------


## $ شمة $

17 - شوفوها يا عالم (( زفة عرووس ))

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

*ماشاءالله الفكرة روعة

الله يوفقكم يااااااارب

بصراحة كنت ناوية احط نشيدة شمس الوداع بس حطيتيها قبلي

ان شاء الله برجع مرة ثانية بنشيدة جديدة ..*

----------


## $ شمة $

> *ماشاءالله الفكرة روعة
> 
> الله يوفقكم يااااااارب
> 
> بصراحة كنت ناوية احط نشيدة شمس الوداع بس حطيتيها قبلي
> 
> ان شاء الله برجع مرة ثانية بنشيدة جديدة ..*



تسلمين حبيبتي ..
فيــ انتظارج

مشكووورة ........^^

----------


## !! miss you

:Salam Allah: 

شكراا شمه ع الطرح الحلوو ..

وهذي اول انشودهـ :

سلام عليهم.. 


ولي رجعه ^ ^

----------


## miss.ronaldo

ياقلبي..~

موضوعج رووووووووعه ..وحلو شراتج..

تسلمين شمآني على الموضوع

الخطيير

^_^

----------


## تااامي82

اتمنى تعجبكن هالانشودة

----------


## $ شمة $

> شكراا شمه ع الطرح الحلوو ..
> 
> وهذي اول انشودهـ :
> 
> سلام عليهم.. 
> 
> 
> ولي رجعه ^ ^



العفوو غلاااي ..

تسلمين ع النشيدة الرووعة 

فيـــ انتظارج حبوبة ^^

----------


## $ شمة $

> ياقلبي..~
> 
> موضوعج رووووووووعه ..وحلو شراتج..
> 
> تسلمين شمآني على الموضوع
> 
> الخطيير
> 
> ^_^


حيااااااتي والله ^^

عيونج الحلوة ..

مشكورة ........

----------


## $ شمة $

> اتمنى تعجبكن هالانشودة


مشكورة ^^

----------


## $ شمة $

مشكورااااات خواتي الغاليات على مشاركاتكم الحلوة 

بس الغوالي الأحسن للي حابة تحط النشيدة 
أول شي تكتب اسم النشيدة 
بعدين تحتها ع طوول تنزل النشيدة 

مثل ما أنا مسوية عشان يكون أسهل للي تسمع النشيدة 
وبجذيه الكل بيفهم الطريقة ...

يزااكم الله خير وانتظروا أحلى الأناشيد من " شمووه " ^^

----------


## $شيوخيه$

موووضوع رائع

لي عوده ان شاء الله...

----------


## 07 أم حارب 20

موضووووووع وااايد حلووو .. 
بس للأسف انا من النوع اللي ما أهتم لا للأغناني ولا للأناشيد ولا اي شي بس قرآن .. 
واذاعة القرآن الكريم بعض الأوقات ..

----------


## $ شمة $

> موووضوع رائع
> 
> لي عوده ان شاء الله...



انتي الأروع ^^

فيـــ انتظارج عزيزتي

----------


## $ شمة $

> موضووووووع وااايد حلووو .. 
> بس للأسف انا من النوع اللي ما أهتم لا للأغناني ولا للأناشيد ولا اي شي بس قرآن .. 
> واذاعة القرآن الكريم بعض الأوقات ..


شاكرة لج وجودج ف الموضوع *

----------


## яочαι.∂εѕίġη

انشاءالله برد احمل الاناشيد وقت ثاني الغاليه الحين شوي مشغوله وفكرتج واااااااايد حلوه ومميزه يزاج الف خير

----------


## بطرانهــ

مرحبآ . . 

:

مشاركتي 

( بداية هم )


(اضغطي عليها وبتشتغل )

:

 :Smile:

----------


## !! miss you

:Smile:  اناا يييت 

الانشودهـ 2 .. 

تؤمل انك يوما تتوب

----------


## عيون ح

فكره موضوع رووعه

نشيدة: يارب العبادي

----------


## !! miss you

الانشودهـ 3 

انا الي ساهر(ن ليلي ..

----------


## !! miss you

الانشوده 4

غريب الليالي ..

----------


## $ميثاني$

موضوعج وااايد حلو بس مب مسيفه فالكمبيوتر
والله يوفقج غناتي

----------


## miss-vip1

إن شاء الله تعبيكم

----------


## أم عبيد

يزاج الله خير اختيه على الموضوع 

الصراحه في قمه الروعه

والزفه واااااااااااايد حلوه 

في ميزان حسنــآتج يارب ...  :Smile:

----------


## !! miss you

الانشودهـ 5

ياليت الورد مايذبل ..

C:\Documents and Settings\owner\Desktop\redirect-to.htm

اسمعــوووها رووعه

----------


## $ شمة $

> انشاءالله برد احمل الاناشيد وقت ثاني الغاليه الحين شوي مشغوله وفكرتج واااااااايد حلوه ومميزه يزاج الف خير


مشكورة الغالية 
وفيــ انتظارج ~~~~

----------


## $ شمة $

> مرحبآ . . 
> 
> : 
> مشاركتي  
> ( بداية هم ) 
> 
> (اضغطي عليها وبتشتغل ) 
> :


 
مشكورة كنت بنزلها بس سبقتيني ^_^
تسلمين

----------


## $ شمة $

> اناا يييت 
> 
> الانشودهـ 2 ..  
> تؤمل انك يوما تتوب


 
يا هلا ومرحبا ب miss you ^^

مشكورة
وااااايد أحب هالنشيدة ..

----------


## $ شمة $

> فكره موضوع رووعه
> 
> نشيدة: يارب العبادي


مشكورة حبيبتي 
حلوة النشيدة

----------


## $ شمة $

> الانشودهـ 3 
> 
> انا الي ساهر(ن ليلي ..


 
مشكورة ^^

----------


## $ شمة $

> الانشوده 4
> 
> غريب الليالي ..


 
تسلمين حبوبة ^^

----------


## $ شمة $

> موضوعج وااايد حلو بس مب مسيفه فالكمبيوتر
> والله يوفقج غناتي


 
عيونج الحلوة الغالية
ومشكورة ع الدعوة الحلوة فديتج

----------


## $ شمة $

> إن شاء الله تعبيكم


 
حلوة النشيدة ..
مشكورة غناتي

----------


## $ شمة $

> يزاج الله خير اختيه على الموضوع 
> 
> الصراحه في قمه الروعه
> 
> والزفه واااااااااااايد حلوه 
> 
> في ميزان حسنــآتج يارب ...


 
عيونج الأحلى حبيبتي
آميين يا رب

----------


## $ شمة $

> الانشودهـ 5
> 
> ياليت الورد مايذبل ..
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\owner\Desktop\redirect-to.htm
> 
> اسمعــوووها رووعه


 
حبيبتي النشيدة ما تحملت عدل
حاولي تنزلينها مرة ثانية
شوفي الرابط اللي حاطتنه أنا ف بداية الموضوع ونزلي النشيدة ..

----------


## $ شمة $

أشكركم حبيباتي على التفاعل معاي ف الموضوع
وأناشيدكم متشابهة مع أناشيدي بالضبط لكنها حلوة دام انها منكم ^^

----------


## $ شمة $

الحين صاروا الأناشيد اللي أنا محملتنهم 17 والحين بكمل ..
بشوف منو اللي بتحمل أناشيد أكثر مني ^^
تحدي << ههههه

----------


## $ شمة $

18 - نشيدة رحمة العالمين

----------


## $ شمة $

19 - نشيدة ما طلعنا من يزاج للعفاسي

----------


## (الحمادية)

للاسف ماعرف احمل

----------


## (الحمادية)

20 - نشيدة بداية هم .... وااااااااايد احبها

----------


## $ شمة $

> 20 - نشيدة بداية هم .... وااااااااايد احبها


مشكورة حبيبتي لكن النشيدة مكررة !!

----------


## $ شمة $

*حذف بموافقة العضوة شمه*

----------


## ميمي 111

بارك الله فيج أختي ..حبيت أرفع الموضوع

----------


## سلستي

روعه موضوعج اختي تعرفين أبا أحطلكم نشيده روعه لبرنامج الحياة كلمه للمنشد محمد العمري واااااااااااااااايد حلوه بس مب عندي انشالله بييبها لكم لعيونكم خواتي واللي تعرفها تحطها كرمالي

----------


## ام عبود وسلوم

اشكرج الغالية عالموضوع الاكثر من رائع ربي يعطيج الصحة والعافية ويزاج الله خير

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## Hno0odah

انا بشارك بس من الحين اقول اغلب اناشيدي من المنتدى 
وانتظريني

----------


## Hno0odah

نشيدة : ياربي 


اتمنى انها اتنال اعجابكم

----------


## Hno0odah

حلوت الاحساس

----------


## $ شمة $

> بارك الله فيج أختي ..حبيت أرفع الموضوع


الله يبارك ف حياتج عزيزتي

----------


## $ شمة $

> روعه موضوعج اختي تعرفين أبا أحطلكم نشيده روعه لبرنامج الحياة كلمه للمنشد محمد العمري واااااااااااااااايد حلوه بس مب عندي انشالله بييبها لكم لعيونكم خواتي واللي تعرفها تحطها كرمالي


مشكورة حبيبتي ..

----------


## $ شمة $

> اشكرج الغالية عالموضوع الاكثر من رائع ربي يعطيج الصحة والعافية ويزاج الله خير


تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## $ شمة $

> انا بشارك بس من الحين اقول اغلب اناشيدي من المنتدى 
> وانتظريني


حياج الله عزيزتي

----------


## $ شمة $

> نشيدة : ياربي 
> 
> 
> اتمنى انها اتنال اعجابكم


مشكورة

----------


## $ شمة $

> حلوت الاحساس


 
مشكورة

----------


## كشخة ماركه

يسلمو ع هالموضوووووع الغااااوي

و عندي اناشيد مالات سامي يوسف ^^ 

بحاول احط رابط الهن 

و up up to0o you ^^

----------


## $ شمة $

> يسلمو ع هالموضوووووع الغااااوي
> 
> و عندي اناشيد مالات سامي يوسف ^^ 
> 
> بحاول احط رابط الهن 
> 
> و up up to0o you ^^


الله يسلمج غناااتي

فيــ انتظارج

مشكورة ع المشاركة

----------


## سارووونة

الغاليه الفكره حلوه بس اتمنى يكون الموضوع مقيد بشرط واحد بس 

وهو الأناشيد تكون بدون إيقاع لأن الإيقاع اخو الموسيقى صح؟؟؟؟ 

انشودة الدرر إلي حطيتيها فيها موسيقى إلي هي الشوق جرح جفوني

----------


## $ شمة $

> الغاليه الفكره حلوه بس اتمنى يكون الموضوع مقيد بشرط واحد بس 
> 
> وهو الأناشيد تكون بدون إيقاع لأن الإيقاع اخو الموسيقى صح؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> انشودة الدرر إلي حطيتيها فيها موسيقى إلي هي الشوق جرح جفوني


 
*حبيبتي .. جاااااااري الحذف عن قريييييب انشالله من قبل المشرفات ..*
*لأني أنا مابيدي شي أسويه ..*
*يزااج ربي كل الخيير*

----------


## $ شمة $

أكمل :..............

نشيدة ينادي فؤادي

----------


## أم شماء

فكرة حلوة ..موفقه..

----------


## $ شمة $

نشيد يا غزة معانا الله ( حلوة )

----------


## $ شمة $

نشيدة يارب نور دربي

----------


## $ شمة $

نشيدة قد سقاني

----------


## $ شمة $

نشيدة أسري إليك

----------


## $ شمة $

نشيدة مابي الجفا

----------


## $ شمة $

*أكمل فيما بعد انشالله ..*
*بس أبغي أشوف تفاعلكم وياي أكثرررر ..*

----------


## 7lm

موضوع حلو
لي عودة اذا عرفت انزلانشودة

----------


## $ شمة $

> فكرة حلوة ..موفقه..


مرورج الأحلى الغالية

----------


## $ شمة $

> موضوع حلو
> لي عودة اذا عرفت انزلانشودة


*مشاركتج الحلوة غنااتي~~*

----------


## ][الدلع][

ما شاء الله موضوعج حلو

----------


## $ شمة $

> ما شاء الله موضوعج حلو


تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## $ شمة $

أكمل الحين انشالله ..

نشيدة كان الصباح ..

----------


## $ شمة $

نشيدة في ليالي (( محمد مطري ))

----------


## $ شمة $

نشيد حراام اللي تسوونه ..

----------


## $ شمة $

نشيدة أناديك إلهي ..

----------


## $ شمة $

نشيدة أنا اللي ساهر ليلي ..

----------


## $ شمة $

حياتي كلها لله (( يحيى حوى )) روووووووعة النشيدة

----------


## $ شمة $

بمكل وقت لاحق ..
لكن وين أناشيدكم ؟؟

كل وحدة تختار نشيدة عيبتها من اللي أنا حاطتنهم ^^

----------


## sarah-6006

يزاكم الله خير ع الموضوع الأكثر من رائع

----------


## $ شمة $

> يزاكم الله خير ع الموضوع الأكثر من رائع


 
أجمعين انشالله ^^

----------


## $ شمة $

راااااااايكم بالأناشيد ؟؟
كل وحدة تختار أحلى نشيدة

----------


## انسة راك

*تسلمين الغااليهــ على المووضووع الراائعــ:^-^*

----------


## أمـ محمّـد



----------


## أمـ محمّـد

تتصلبــي يـآ هــلآبــك .،.


http://www.4shared.com/file/93757486...___on****.html

----------


## أمـ محمّـد

مع الحبيب.mp3

----------


## أمـ محمّـد

كتاب ودفتر.wav

----------


## $ شمة $

تسلمين أم محمد ع الأناشيد المميزة ~~

----------


## $ شمة $

> *تسلمين الغااليهــ على المووضووع الراائعــ:^-^*


 
يسلمج ربي حبيبتي ~~

ومشكورة ع النشيدة الحلوة

----------


## $ شمة $

*شكرا الغاليات ع المشاركات*

----------


## $ شمة $

ذكرك بلسم

----------


## $ شمة $

كما تدين تدان

----------


## أمـ محمّـد

حطمت قلبي يا مهاجر 


*للتحميــل* 

هُنْآ.mp3

----------


## أمـ محمّـد

دعاء

للتحميــل 

هُنْآ.wav

للتحميــل 

هُنْآ.wav

----------


## $ شمة $

شكرا أم محمد على التفاعل

----------


## $ شمة $

فتاة الهدى

----------


## $ شمة $

نشيدة الكل يدورها

كتاب ودفتر وصورة

----------


## $ شمة $

آهات

----------


## $ شمة $

أنهاري

----------


## $ شمة $

أنا بعدك

----------


## $ شمة $

شارقة الشمس

----------


## $ شمة $

أحب العلم على العالم

----------


## $ شمة $

زفة يا زينها

----------


## لميس 2008

موضوعج وايد عيبني



نشيدة ثانية

----------


## أمـ محمّـد

بكل الشوق.mp3



kma-toden.mp3



أهلا بزين.mp3



hazatni__(www.islam-center.com).mp3

----------


## أمـ محمّـد

*للتحميــل* 


*هُنْآ.mp3*




*أنشودة أبي منك السموحه*

----------


## أمـ محمّـد

*يآ صآحبْي هاك أمآنة رقمْ جوّالْي*





*للتحميــل* 


*هُنْآ.mp3*

----------


## أمـ محمّـد

مقاطع لأناشيد مشاري العفاسي

1 - من نشيد انا العبد اول مقطع
http://www.badongo.com/file/2714561

2 - مقطع ثاني من نفس النشيدة
http://www.badongo.com/file/2714713

3- مقطع ثالث من نفس النشيدة
http://www.badongo.com/file/2714991

4- مقطع من نشيد قلبي الصغير
http://www.badongo.com/file/2715168

5 -مقطع من انشودة الهي
http://www.badongo.com/file/2724270

----------


## أمـ محمّـد

ابتدي بالحمد لله 


*للتحميــل* 

هُنْآ

----------


## أمـ محمّـد

*نغمة فاز 1

**http://rekaaz.com/audio/playmaq-1578-0.html*


*نغمة فاز 2

**http://rekaaz.com/audio/playmaq-1579-0.html*


*نغمة فاز 3

**http://rekaaz.com/audio/playmaq-1580-0.html*



*نشيدة فاز كاملة

**http://rekaaz.com/audio/playmaq-1576-0.html*

----------


## أمـ محمّـد

*وَشَّ عآد أسّويِّ*


*للتحميـل*


*هُنْآ.mp3*

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

موضوعج وااااايد حلووو 
أناشيد مميزة و راااائعة
بانتظار المزيد من الأناشييد ~~

----------


## $ شمة $

> حطمت قلبي يا مهاجر 
> 
> 
> *للتحميــل* 
> 
> هُنْآ.mp3


مشكورة أم محمد




> موضوعج وايد عيبني
> 
> 
> 
> نشيدة ثانية


 
سلمتي اختي لميس ..
أناشيدج حلوة ..

----------


## $ شمة $

يزااج الله خير أم محمد
أشكرج على تواجدج الدايم ف الموضووع ..

----------


## $ شمة $

> موضوعج وااااايد حلووو 
> أناشيد مميزة و راااائعة
> 
> بانتظار المزيد من الأناشييد ~~


الحلوة عيونج الغالية
تسلمين فوفو ع الطلة الحلوة

----------


## $ شمة $

العيد أقبل

----------


## $ شمة $

نشيدة حللللوة (( يديدة ))
محمد المازم

يا سامعيني

----------


## $ شمة $

مشاري العفاسي 
ما هي للبيع الكويت

----------


## الوفيه

*يا خوي - خالد التميمي*

----------


## $ شمة $

هلا بك

----------


## تسونامي

http://download.media.islamway.com/s...77/02_Shms.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

مرفوووع

----------


## حزينة الماضي

ياقلبي..~

موضوعج رووووووووعه ..وحلو شراتج..

تسلمين شمووووووووتي على الموضوع الحلو ولي عودة ان شاء الله @[email protected]



^_^

----------


## $ شمة $

> ياقلبي..~
> 
> موضوعج رووووووووعه ..وحلو شراتج..
> 
> تسلمين شمووووووووتي على الموضوع الحلو ولي عودة ان شاء الله @[email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^


تسلمين الغالية

----------


## هواجس الزيودي

موضوووووع رائع تسلمو ع الاناشيد

----------


## nice cat

نشيـــــــــــــــــــــــــدة رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــعه جدا 

وايــــــــــــــــــد أحبها

----------


## $ شمة $

تسلمون خوااتي

----------


## تسونامي

لحظه بس انا ماعرفت احمل كلماحملت يقول غير مسموح به 
مع اني مااحمل كثيير اناشيد اسمعها من النت مباشره
بس حفظت اناشيد علشان اشترك ومحمل 
تحياتي

----------


## السلفيه

يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## زوجـة حـمـودي

*الصراحه حبيبتي والله حبيت اشكرج على موضوعج بس ماعرف شاكتب لج 

اسمحلي باقولج الصراحه عنوانج لفتني في القسـم 

لاني قاعده ادور نشيدة ينادي فؤادي سامعتها في اذاعة القران بوظبي 

واتذكر كم من كلمه حفظتها وماعرف اسم المنشد ولا اعرف اسم النشيده

دخلت على موضوعج لان لفتني العنوان والله ماقص عليج قاعده اسمع انشوده انشوده بالترتيب 

لين ماوصلت صفحة 15 واستانست يوم سمعتها الصراحه

وحتى قلت اذا ماحصلتها باكتب لج كلماتها اذا اتعرفينها او لا 

الصراحه لقيتج انتي امنزلتها 

موضوعج والله حلووو والصراحه ماعندي اناشيد اول مره انزل اناشيد من موضوعج والله 

امسويتلي فولدر وحاطه الاناشيد اللي اعجبتني واللي نزلتها عن طريق موضوعج 

تسلمين فديتج يالغاليه عالمووضووع الرووعـــــــه كلمة رووعــــه شويه عليه الصراحه

جزاج الله الف خير حبيبتي ، وان شاء الله اذا لقيت اناشيد حلووه بانزلها على جهازي وسيده على موضوعج 

بس يالغاليه عندي سؤال منو المنشــد ؟؟؟ اتعرفين اسـمـه 

ماشاء الله صوته يعجبني والله 

وحتى افكر في الاناشيد اللي نزلتها باحملها على سي دي حق السيـــــاره*

----------


## $ شمة $

> *الصراحه حبيبتي والله حبيت اشكرج على موضوعج بس ماعرف شاكتب لج* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اسمحلي باقولج الصراحه عنوانج لفتني في القسـم*  
> *لاني قاعده ادور نشيدة ينادي فؤادي سامعتها في اذاعة القران بوظبي*  
> *واتذكر كم من كلمه حفظتها وماعرف اسم المنشد ولا اعرف اسم النشيده* 
> *دخلت على موضوعج لان لفتني العنوان والله ماقص عليج قاعده اسمع انشوده انشوده بالترتيب*  
> *لين ماوصلت صفحة 15 واستانست يوم سمعتها الصراحه* 
> ...


 
*تسلميييين فديتج ما قصرتي*
*عيووونج الأحلى ..* 
*اسم المنشد (( محمد العمري ))*

----------


## $ شمة $

:Smile:  

 :Frown: 

 :Smile:

----------


## $ شمة $

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## زوجـة حـمـودي

*للــرفع لعيون احتي شمــه 

تسلمين فديتج على اسم المنشـــد*

----------


## شوق الامارات



----------


## الريـم

حلو الموضوع بس لو تحطون الوصلات للاناشيد عشان انزلها على طول 
انا اسير ادور النشيده في قوقل غلبه يعني هههه

----------


## $ شمة $

> حلو الموضوع بس لو تحطون الوصلات للاناشيد عشان انزلها على طول 
> انا اسير ادور النشيده في قوقل غلبه يعني هههه


 
الغالية يصير تحملينه من رفوووف بدون قوقل .........

 :Smile:

----------


## flower

هاي نشيدة وايد تعيبني نشيدة مولاي - محمد عبيد

----------


## flower

نشيدة تاجي حجابي - أحمد الهاجري فيديو

----------


## $ شمة $

مشكووووورة flower

----------


## $ شمة $

نشيدة مهما اختلفنا ..

مشاري العفاسي
http://www.rofof.com/8jzd6et/Mhma_akhtlfna.html

----------


## $ شمة $

جفا الأصحاب كااااااملة

http://www.rofof.com/3lmbuk4/Dow.html

----------


## $ شمة $

> *للــرفع لعيون احتي شمــه* 
> 
> 
> *تسلمين فديتج على اسم المنشـــد*


 
*الله يسلمج الغلا*

----------


## $ شمة $

> 


 
تسلمين شوق الامارات

----------


## $ شمة $

لعيووووووونكم ××

×× ألبووم ××

( لو بكيتي )

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=465008

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## أم منصور 2009

شو رايكم بهذي الأنشودة ...

----------


## mryo0om

الصراحه عجبني الموضوع وحبيت احط لكم انشوده وايد احبها...

ما عرف اذا حد حاطنها او لا ..

فتحت نص الاناشيد ما قدرت اكمل صفحات وايد ماشاء الله..

وهاي نشوده ياخوي..

----------


## تسونامي

ولا انشوده قدرت اسمعها من الي حطوها البنات خاصه الي محمله من رفوف وحبيت ارسل انشوده ماعرفت احمل الاهاذي رسلتها عندي بلا في وينذر ريل بلاير مايرسل شي

----------


## $ شمة $

> شو رايكم بهذي الأنشودة ...


حلوة *_*

تسلمين فديتج ~~

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## الريـم

الاناشيد اللي على دقيقه او دقيقتين هل هم جي ولا هاي بس مقاطع ..؟؟
لان عيبتني كمن وحده بس كلهم على دقيقتين او دقيقه وشوي ...
مشكورين على الاناشيد نزلت وايد اناشيد حلوه
بس ماعليكم امر تحطون اسم النشيده مع المنشد لاني انزل اناشيد متشابهه مرات ...
مشكووورة على الموضوع يا صاحبه الموضوع  :Smile:

----------


## $ شمة $

> الاناشيد اللي على دقيقه او دقيقتين هل هم جي ولا هاي بس مقاطع ..؟؟
> لان عيبتني كمن وحده بس كلهم على دقيقتين او دقيقه وشوي ...
> مشكورين على الاناشيد نزلت وايد اناشيد حلوه
> بس ماعليكم امر تحطون اسم النشيده مع المنشد لاني انزل اناشيد متشابهه مرات ...
> مشكووورة على الموضوع يا صاحبه الموضوع


حبيبتي خبريني اسم النشيدة و أنا بقول لج اذا هي مقطع ولا ..
و العفووو الغالية و تسلمين ع المروور العسل  :Smile: 

*"   ارفعي الموضووع دووووووم بدعوة حلوة   "*

----------


## $ شمة $

نشيدة لما نستشهد ( بدون ايقااع ) () طيوور الجنة ()
وااااااايد أحبهااااا  :Smile:  و يوم حصلتهاا بدون ايقاع قلت أحطهاا لكم حبيباتي  :Smile:

----------


## $ شمة $

*و عنك سولفولي الناس .......... يا عقد من الذهب و الماس*
*يا قصة حب مكتوبة .................. قطر يا تاج فوق الراس* 
*نشيدة قطر ( مشاري العفاسي ) ... حلوة ...*

----------


## الريـم

http://www.fawakh.net/sound/fawakh.MP3

والثمن جنه وحور 

وهاي بصوت ابو ريان
http://www.badr-althlam.com/audio/abtede_bl7amd.mp3

----------


## الريـم

> حبيبتي خبريني اسم النشيدة و أنا بقول لج اذا هي مقطع ولا ..
> و العفووو الغالية و تسلمين ع المروور العسل 
> 
> *"   ارفعي الموضووع دووووووم بدعوة حلوة   "*


شارقه الشمس .. احب العلم .. انا اللي ساهر

----------


## الريـم

http://www.4shared.com/file/10853479...__-__.html?s=1

نشيدة - تخرجنا ورفعنا الراس - حمود خضر.mp3

----------


## الريـم

نشيد تعلم الأرقام العربية للعيال*

http://www.4shared.com/file/10188393...f/___.html?s=1

انا عيبتني السالفه كل شوي احط نشيده هههه

----------


## karz2004

مشكووووووووووووووووووووره اختي شمه على المجهود صراااااحه انا ما حطيت ولا نشيده لانه ما عندي فالكمبيوتر 

وسويت فولدر ووحملت كل الاناشيد 

يزاج الله الف خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## $ شمة $

> شارقه الشمس .. احب العلم .. انا اللي ساهر


*هي الغالية هذيل مقااطع*
*لأني ما حصلتهم كاملات ف قوقل بس مقاطع*

----------


## $ شمة $

> مشكووووووووووووووووووووره اختي شمه على المجهود صراااااحه انا ما حطيت ولا نشيده لانه ما عندي فالكمبيوتر 
> 
> وسويت فولدر ووحملت كل الاناشيد 
> 
> يزاج الله الف خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج


 
*العفووو الغالية و تسلمين ع المرور الحلووو*

----------


## $ شمة $

*مشكوووورة ريــم ع الأناشيد الحلووة* 
*يعطيج ألف عااافية ..*

----------


## $ شمة $

أحمد المنصووري .....

لو بكيتي

----------


## $ شمة $

*يمـه تراكـ بوسط قلبي سكنتي* 

http://www.rofof.com/10bjv5kk/Ymh__Hsham_Abanmy.html

----------


## $ شمة $

يأمي فدتكـ الروح


http://www.rofof.com/1bnrjq12/Ymh_Fdtk_Al-rwh.html

----------


## $ شمة $

يايمه أنتي غلاكـ يسير في دمي


http://www.rofof.com/2lkzav11/Yaymh.html

----------


## $ شمة $

يايمه يااجمل امل


http://www.emanway.com/multimedia/anasheed/yauoma.rm

----------


## $ شمة $

« القلب يحزن والمدامع غزيرة » 
http://epda3.net/iv/es2015.ram

----------


## $ شمة $

« لسوف أعود ياأمى »
http://epda3.net/iv/es395.ram

----------


## $ شمة $

« ماما وبابا رمز الحب »
http://epda3.net/iv/es1141.ram

----------


## $ شمة $

« الله يشفيك يمه »

http://epda3.net/iv/es2154.ram

----------


## $ شمة $

من يآخذ آلدمعه للجبآلي 

http://www.grnaas.com/inf/voices-action-show-id-1999.htm

----------


## $ شمة $

آمي تنآديني لسمير آلبشيري 

http://www.w7m.org/2007/Jun/1194796642.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

*أماه ها أنذا أتيت*


http://download.media.islamway.com/s...ebah/atayt.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

أمي يا أحلى نغم

http://download.media.islamway.com/s...****nagham.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

يا أمي ( سمير البشيري ) 
http://download.media.islamway.com/s...ebah/yaumi.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

أمي وأمك

http://download.media.islamway.com/s...ah/umiwumk.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

ماذا أقول

http://download.media.islamway.com/s...bebah/ma6a.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

أمي يا حباً

http://download.media.islamway.com/s...umiya7oban.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

سلام الله

http://download.media.islamway.com/s...salamallah.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

يا عظيم ( أسامة الصافي )

http://download.media.islamway.com/several/352/01.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

لك عدت

http://download.media.islamway.com/s...aka3odt_03.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

عندما كنت صغيرا

http://download.media.islamway.com/s...aka3odt_04.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

أكبر عطية

http://download.media.islamway.com/s...aka3odt_05.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

تزيّن

http://download.media.islamway.com/s...aka3odt_07.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

يسير القلب

http://download.media.islamway.com/s...aka3odt_08.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

غرد يا شبل الإيمان

http://download.media.islamway.com/s.../05_3yonee.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

_روابط اسلام واي للتحميل المباشر_

----------


## $ شمة $

لا تحزنوا

http://www.rofof.com/8c7f0sz/La_Thznwa.html

----------


## $ شمة $

تسعة شهور

http://download.media.islamway.com/s...5/07_yaymh.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   
*هذي مجموعة أناشيد تقريبا معظمها عن الأم* 

* شراااايكم فيهاااا ؟؟*

----------


## $ شمة $

*ان شا الله بحط لكم أناشيد أكثرر و أحلى ..*
*بس بعد ما أشووف ردوودكم و آرائكم الحلوة و مشاركاتكم ^^*

*أنا وعدتكم قبل اني بحط لكم أناشيد اذا شفت ردودكم*
*وانتو رديتوا ع الموضووع .. و أنا وفيت بوعدي و حطيت لكم أناشيد واااايدة ..*

*و هالمرة بعد نفسس الشي ..*

*يالله ردووودكم ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## $ شمة $

* { ^ _ ^ }*

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## أسرار الحياة

روووووووووووووووووووووووووعه والله رووعه


ما شاء الله عليج الله يحفظج

----------


## خفقـــة قلــب

وانا بعد احب اشارك 

انا احب اسمع ها النشيد ^^

----------


## اميرة الورد1

روووووووووووعة,,,, وتلسمين ع المجهود الرائع.........................

----------


## $ شمة $

> وانا بعد احب اشارك 
> 
> انا احب اسمع ها النشيد ^^



*روووعة تسلمين الغلا ~~`*

----------


## $ شمة $

> روووووووووووووووووووووووووعه والله رووعه
> 
> 
> ما شاء الله عليج الله يحفظج


*عيوونج الأروع حبيبتي* 
*سلمتي ~~*

----------


## $ شمة $

> روووووووووووعة,,,, وتلسمين ع المجهود الرائع.........................


ربي يسلمج الغلا ~~

----------


## $ شمة $

*سلام الله على شيخ أحبه* 

*الصوت الرائع (( خالد التميمي ))* 

http://www.4shared.com/file/10866860.../Al_afasi.html

----------


## $ شمة $

*{ جديد } × خالد التميمي × & ضمة القبر & روووووعة لا يفووتكم ^^*

*http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=472995*

----------


## $ شمة $

*نغمة كالنور في جنح الظلام للشيخ مشاري بجودة عالية*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/77177865/5210805f/___.html*

----------


## $ شمة $

*مقطع اهات لاسامة السلمان لتضعها نغمة لجوالك*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/77175071/e87...n****.html*

----------


## $ شمة $

*انشودة يا صديقي لابراهيم السعيد بدون ايقاع
انشودة يا صديقي لابراهيم السعيد بدون ايقاع وبجودة عالية.mp3*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/77176435/9ec..._____.html*

----------


## $ شمة $

*انشودة المبدد (( أسامة السلمان ))* 

.. للاستماع || للحفظ ..

http://www.rofof.com/6wtbmz1/Al-hlm_Al-mbdd.html

----------


## $ شمة $

*كيف أشقى*

تحميل الأنشودة 
*Mediafire*

----------


## $ شمة $

*هتف الفؤاد

تحميل الأنشودة 
**Mediafire*

----------


## $ شمة $

*رفيـــــق الـــــــروح*

----------


## $ شمة $

*أنشودة الجنة 


للمنشد أبو ريان*  
*http://www.aborayan.com/cms/flash/anhari.swf

**
*

----------


## $ شمة $

ودعـــت روحــــي 






http://www.ma3ali.name/female/k/up_down/71186375857.mp3

----------


## جليسة القمر25

> *نغمة كالنور في جنح الظلام للشيخ مشاري بجودة عالية*
> 
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/77177865/5210805f/___.html*




يزاج الله خير& روووعه

----------


## جليسة القمر25

> ودعـــت روحــــي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ma3ali.name/female/k/up_down/71186375857.mp3



اناشيييدج الي تحطينهااااا رووووووووعه......مشكوووورة الغلا

يزاج الله الف خير

لاتحرمينا من يديدج

----------


## $ شمة $

مشكوووورة جليسة القمر

----------


## نيو لوك

مـــــوضــــوع رائـــع اختي شمه


نشيدة رب العبادي

----------


## $ شمة $

> مـــــوضــــوع رائـــع اختي شمه
> 
> 
> نشيدة رب العبادي


*تسلمين الغالية مروورج الأروع*

----------


## $ شمة $

*^ _ ^*

----------


## $ شمة $

*سلام الله على شيخ أحبه ( خالد التميمي )*

*وااااااااااايــــــــــد رووووعة* 

http://www.4shared.com/file/108668604/6f3c7ccd/Al_afasi.html

----------


## $ شمة $

*^ _ ^*

----------


## $ شمة $

*نشيدة*

*نــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورة ( روعة )*

http://www.rofof.com/5rjpvc17/NoRaH.html

----------


## $ شمة $

نشيــــدة : دمــــــوع الليل 

للمنشد : إبراهيـــــم الســعيد

للاستماع والحفظ

----------


## $ شمة $

*يا طيـــــــــــــــــــــــــر*

----------


## $ شمة $

*حاوت أنســــــى* 
http://*******.org/up/uploads/files/...cd26a615c5.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

*الحمـــــد لمــــــن قـــــــدر*  

http://dc100.4shared.com/download/48...82844-d20b342e

----------


## ام مهـــره

نشيدة اتركيني يا هموم,,,

----------


## $ شمة $

*يزااااااج ربي كل الخير أم مهــــااااري*

----------


## $ شمة $

*ذكـــــــــرك بلـــــسم*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/16182247/562963f7/__-___-__.html*
* 

**
*

----------


## $ شمة $

*كمــــا تــــدين تـــــــدان*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/16182181/11b93797/__-____-__.html*

----------


## $ شمة $

*منـــــاجاة ليــــــــل* 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16182266/131831e3/__-___-__.html

----------


## $ شمة $

*يا حبيبــــي يا محمــــــــد*

http://www.4shared.com/file/16182212/5b34633d/__-_____-__.html

----------


## ام مهـــره

ويزاج الله خير .. ^^


نشيدة سلامٌـ عليهم ..من تلفوني  :Smile:

----------


## $ شمة $

*تسلمين حبيبتي أمـ مهـرهــ*

----------


## $ شمة $

*تـــمهــل ( ميس شلش )*
*روووووووووووعة* 



http://www.eidcharity.net/audio/slow.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

*صنـــــــــاع الحيـــــاة* 


*http://www.ashefaa.com/files/enshad/Bu7ater/sonna3-al7ayat.rm*

----------


## $ شمة $

يــــا خلانـــي سقى اللــهــ
 ×محمد مطريــ ×

http://www.alardha.net/files_upload/3430471

----------


## $ شمة $

*أطفــــالنا*

*http://www.ashefaa.com/files/enshad/Bu7ater/atfalna.rm*

----------


## $ شمة $

*حلوة الإحساس O حمود الخضر O*
*رووووعة*

*http://www.inshadway.com/inshad/yalail/Normal/05--7olwat-AL2i7sas.mp3* 
* 

*

----------


## $ شمة $

*يا الله يا رحمن O إبراهيم السعيد O*
*روووووعة* 


*http://www.inshadway.com/inshad/yalail/Normal/06--Ya-Allah-Ya-Ra7man.mp3*

----------


## $ شمة $

*أكثرو من عتابي × أحمد بو خاطر ×*

*http://up.syrialook.com/up/audio/2008-02-10/785240716.rm*

----------


## $ شمة $

*ألا فاصبر 2009* *يحطونها على اذاعة نور دبي*
*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايــــــــد حلوة روعة روعة والله*

http://www.4shared.com/file/101324885/a07f2641/_-2009.html?s=1

----------


## ام مهـــره

نشيدة غريبه الليالي,,,


رووووعهـ 






^^

----------


## الهمه العاليه

موفقة

----------


## $ شمة $

الله يوفقج

مشكووورة

----------


## $ شمة $

*يبتلكم نشيدة حللللللوة* 

*بصلاتي أدنو من ربي* 

http://www.islam4m.com/anasheed_show-814.html

----------


## $ شمة $

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## $ شمة $

*ربــــــــاهـ*

*http://www.islam4m.com/anasheed_show-628.html*

----------


## $ شمة $

*ربــــــــي*

*http://www.islam4m.com/anasheed_show-627.html*

----------


## $ شمة $

~*¤ô§ô¤*~رتل قرآنك~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 

*http://www.islam4m.com/anasheed_show-902.html*

----------


## $ شمة $

؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤ يا صاحبي ¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛ 
*http://www.islam4m.com/anasheed_show-907.html*

----------


## $ شمة $

°¨¨™¤¦ هزتني نسمات الليالي ¦¤™¨¨° 

*http://www.islam4m.com/anasheed_show-630.html*

----------


## $ شمة $

*{××O شراب الحـــب O××}*

*http://www.islam4m.com/anasheed_show-868.html*

----------


## $ شمة $

`·.¸¸.·¯`··._.· (إذا المرء) `·.¸¸.·¯`··._.·

http://www.islam4m.com/anasheed_show-608.html

----------


## $ شمة $

* { >.< }*

----------


## $ شمة $

*ويييينكم ؟؟*

----------


## تعبت فراق

موضوعج روعه جزاك الله خير
واسمحيلي ماعرف احمل الاناشيد 
بس سمحولي بحمل اناشيد من عندكم
مشكوره على هالموضوع والسموحه

----------


## اشراقة حلم

تسلمين اختيه عالطرح الجميل
ونترقب المزيد

----------


## Kill-eyes

كشخه
تسلمين على هالموضوع

----------


## جفن الغدير

تسلمون كل من الي حطت الموضوع والي شاركو فيه والي رفوعو الموضوع 
الصراحه انا حمات تقريبا 99% من الاناشيد وانا كنت ادور عليهم من فتره 
يزاكم الله كل خير وانشاء الله في مبزان حسناتكم

----------


## لمعة

للرفع

----------


## الحلاكلة

مشكوره يالغاليه وما قصرتي 
يالسه اسرق من عدكم هههه
تحياتي للجميع وخاصه صاحبه الموضوع

----------


## توته الحلوه

موووووووووووووووووضوع رااااائع

----------


## $ شمة $

> مشكوره يالغاليه وما قصرتي 
> يالسه اسرق من عدكم هههه
> تحياتي للجميع وخاصه صاحبه الموضوع


 
*حياااااااج غلاااتي ^_^*

----------


## فديت اماراتي

هاي الأناشيد اللي أسمعها دووووم :13 (5):  

(أحمد العجمي)

1-قصتها شاب متدين انسجن وعند الحكم بالاعدام انشدها وعقبها وااايد من المشدين قاموا ينشدونها..



2-شاب كان في طريقه لبيت الله بالسيارة وسوا حادث في قطر وهو ساير السعودية وكان صايم ,,المنشد صديقه أظن




3-نشيدة تذكر حينما تطوى وحيدا
ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzBGY2XYeOM

وفي نشيدة وااااااااااايد أحبها 

للي تحب من هالنمط من الأناشيد اللي فوق

دخلي اليوتيوب واكتبي نشيدة وين أيامنا وين ..(زبير)

----------


## فديت اماراتي

ومشكوووورة على الموضووع الحلووو ..

والأناشيد واااايد حلوة ^^

----------


## فديت اماراتي

للرفع

----------


## حـــور

*موضوع وايد حلوو


جزاكم الله خير


لي عوده*

----------


## الكـــــاذي

روووووووووووووعه

بارك الله فيج

----------


## $ شمة $

*مشكورة " فديت اماراتي "*

----------


## nonooo84

في ساحة العلم 

حمود الخضر 



بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## $ شمة $

تسلمين فديتج

----------


## قمر بوظبي

هذي انشودة ياطير 
من البوم ياطير ( لفرقه الدار )

----------


## قمر بوظبي

وهاااي انشووده ثانيه بعد لفرقة الدار الاماراتيه .... 

 ** الكلمة الطيبة ** رووعه الانشوودة لا تطووفكم ,,,,

----------


## $ شمة $

> ما شاء الله موضووووعج رووووعة ... تسلمين غناتي ..


عيوونج الأروع حبيبتي ..
ربي يسلمج من كل شر يا رب

----------


## $ شمة $

> هذي انشودة ياطير 
> من البوم ياطير ( لفرقه الدار )





> وهاااي انشووده ثانيه بعد لفرقة الدار الاماراتيه .... 
> 
> ** الكلمة الطيبة ** رووعه الانشوودة لا تطووفكم ,,,,


يزااج الله خيير

----------


## $ شمة $

*(^_^)*

----------


## $ شمة $

*ضـمة القبـر* 

http://haniny.com/info/renew/DhamatALQabr_Khaled_V.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

*الحـجـاب* ( _أحمد العجمي_ )

للاستماع 
http://www.islamic-lyrics.com/downlo...ion=lsn&id=757

للحفظ
http://www.islamic-lyrics.com/download.php?id=757

----------


## تااامي82

السلام عليكم 
رديت لكم بنشودة واااااااااااااايد حلوة

http://www.rofof.com/6uvsrp30/Rswl_Al-lh.html

----------


## $ شمة $

سبحان الله وبحمده ..
سبحان الله العظيم ..

----------


## $ شمة $

*.. ^^ حبيباتي .. ^^*
*اللي ما تعرف تحمل مب مشكلة تحط رابط النشيدة بس ..*
*أهم شي المشاركة مب الطريقة*

----------


## $ شمة $

*OOOOO عروس الشاااام OOOOO*
*يحيى حوى*

*للاستماع*
http://www.inshad.com/forum/players/...Download=false&

للحفظ
http://www.inshad.net/tareq/3aroosAl...l-Sham_-_V.mp3

----------


## $ شمة $

*الذكر ( مصعب المقرن )*

----------


## $ شمة $

* أشرقت نفسي* 

*للاستماع*
http://www.blssm.net/download.php?action=lsn&id=749

*للحفظ*
http://www.blssm.net/download.php?id=749

----------


## $ شمة $

> ^^_^^ <

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## rawaan

طرح مميز

ودعت روحي 

ورفيق الروح 

ما يشتغلون؟؟؟؟

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## كلوفر

تسلمين اختي على الفكره الرائعه

جزااااااااااااااااااااااكي الله خير

----------


## $ شمة $

الله يسلمج حبيبتي كلوفر ..

----------


## حزونه 90

اهداء حقكم ... ^^

----------


## $ شمة $

مشكوووورة حزونة ^_^
تسلمين ..

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## $ شمة $

*يا قلب لا تشكي همومك على الناس ..*
*أروع من رووووووووعة ^^*


http://www.rofof.com/1oncxt15/File.html

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## $ شمة $

وييييييييينكم بناااااااااات ؟؟

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## اللقطة

اكييييييد
انا داشة خطا هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## $ شمة $

*حاوة واااااااااااااااااااايد ..*
*يديـــــــــــــــــــــــــدة روووووعة لاااااا تفوتونهااااا*

----------


## $ شمة $

> اكييييييد
> انا داشة خطا هههههههههههههههههههههه


^^ حياج حبيبتي ..

----------


## $ شمة $

*أهلا بزيـــــــــن >> دعاااية رمضان ...*
*أتخبل عليهااااااااااا ...*

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## دفا الكون

يزاج الله خير الله يرزقج ياااااااارب الخير

----------


## هجوري الجوري

سيد الاخلاق/ مشاري العفاسي

----------


## $ شمة $

> يزاج الله خير الله يرزقج ياااااااارب الخير


 
ويااج الغالية ..
تسلمين ما قصرتي ..

----------


## $ شمة $

> سيد الاخلاق/ مشاري العفاسي


 
تسلمين هجورة  :Smile:

----------


## $ شمة $

للررفع

----------


## دفا الكون

للرفع  :Smile:

----------


## هجوري الجوري

الله يسلمج خيتووووو شمه 

وهذي نشيده ثانيه لعيونج

احمد المنصوري...لو بكيتي

----------


## $ شمة $

> الله يسلمج خيتووووو شمه 
> 
> وهذي نشيده ثانيه لعيونج
> 
> احمد المنصوري...لو بكيتي


مشكورة فديتج ع الأناشيد .. والله كنت أدور لو بكيتي ^_^
 :Smile:  وجودج ف موضوعي أسعدنـــي  :Smile:

----------


## فـرح

تسلمين الغالية على الموضوع

----------


## $ شمة $

> تسلمين الغالية على الموضوع


ربي يسلمج من كل شر ياااااا رب ..
مرورج أسعدني ..

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## $ شمة $

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## اميرة الورد1

..........روووعة ...واشكر لصاحبة الموووضوووع في ميزااان حسنااتج.........

----------


## $ شمة $

> ..........روووعة ...واشكر لصاحبة الموووضوووع في ميزااان حسنااتج.........


العفووو الغالية ..
 :Smile:  مروورج أسعدني  :Smile:

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## $ شمة $

( ^_^ )

----------


## $ شمة $

*يبت لكم أناشيد أطفال حلللللوة ..* 
*مدرستي* 
http://www.kids.jo/main/Preview.aspx?fullPath=../Song/13/Sound_Nab3_Al-7ob_D_-_09_-_Madrasati[

----------


## $ شمة $

*سلامات يا ماما* 

http://www.kids.jo/main/Preview.aspx?fullPath=../Song/326/Sound_salamat.rm

----------


## $ شمة $

*بساط الريــح* 


*http://www.kids.jo/main/Preview.aspx?fullPath=../Song/10/Sound_3awdat_Layla_D_-_05_-_Besaa6_Al-Ree7[1].rm*

----------


## $ شمة $

*ليلي و الطيور*


*http://www.kids.jo/main/Preview.aspx?fullPath=../Song/9/Sound_3awdat_Layla_D_-_03_-_Layla_Wa_Al-6oyoor[1].rm*

----------


## $ شمة $

*ان شا الله تعيبكم أناشيد الأطفال*
*و عطوني رااايكم ؟؟*

*اتريوني مع مجموعة يديـدة*
*$ شمة $ ^^*

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## $ شمة $

*اللي تبغي أناشيد أطفال زيادة تخبرني عسب أحط لكم أكثر ..*
*ولو فخاطركم شي .. طلبوا*

----------


## $ شمة $

*للرفـــع*

----------


## $ شمة $

أب 
*أب* 
*أب* 
*أب* 
*أب*

----------


## بدريه بدر

نشيدة مشاري العرادة 

من يزيل الهم

من هنــا

----------


## المنقبة

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## $ شمة $

يزااكم الله خير حبيباتي

----------


## قنيصة شوا&ـين

أولا أشكرج على الموضوع الحلو 
إن شاء الله يعيبكم ذوقي من الاناشيد المنوعة ^________^

تعال 


تذرف دموعي سكايب 


انا بعدك 


جرح الصداقة 


شموع الأمل 


عسى الله ما يجيب خصام 


يا قاطع ليش ما تسأل

----------


## $ شمة $

مشكوورة حبيبتي

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## أم موفي

عيبتني هالنشيدة (( فيديو )) للاطفال...

----------


## $ شمة $

مشكوورة ..

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## برد الشتاء

ماشاء الله روعه الموضوع


هذا من عندي ان شاء الله يعجيكم

----------


## $ شمة $

*× مشكوورة برد الشتاء ×*

----------


## $ شمة $



----------


## برد الشتاء

هذا نشيد احبه كثيررر


يمر الوقت يسرقنا

----------


## برد الشتاء

اعتذر

----------


## برد الشتاء

خالد يبي شوربة

فلاش

----------


## برد الشتاء

اليتيم من شريط الاسيف

----------


## برد الشتاء

ابي خروف للاطفال

----------


## برد الشتاء

وشو خطاي لناجي الحقباني

----------


## $ شمة $

*> تسلمين برد الشتاء ع الأناشيد الحلوة <*

----------


## $ شمة $

*> الفقر <*
معصب المقرن 

http://www.4shared.com/file/67787625...3/al-faqr.html

----------


## $ شمة $

*مصعب المقرن*

http://www.4shared.com/get/95121547/...5/_______.html

----------


## $ شمة $

أنسى الجرااح

http://www.4shared.com/file/85049558/2dc8e1b1/ensa.html

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## $ شمة $

*نشيدة تنسييج الدنيا و ما فييييهااااا ..*
*أنصحكم بسماعهاا*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/63325923/c9194824/___.html*

----------


## $ شمة $

؛)  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## "Hyamo0o"

مآشاء الله عليكم جد جد موضوع وايد حلو و مميز و التفاعل لي فيه أحلى 

يزاكم الله خير جميعا ..... أختكم

----------


## $ شمة $

مشكوورة ع المروور

----------


## $ شمة $

*هلا و غلا* 

http://www.rofof.com/7dkuph18/Hla_Wghla.html

----------


## $ شمة $

*وصف النبي المصطفى*

http://www.anashed.net/audio/ela_allah/wasf_annaby.rm

----------


## $ شمة $

*أطهر أرض*

http://www.anashed.net/audio/ela_allah/athar_ardh.rm

----------


## $ شمة $

*ألا فاصبر 2009 كاااااااملة لعيوونكم ..*

----------


## $ شمة $

*حبيب الله >> عبدالقادر قوزع ..* *رووعة*

http://www.anashed.net/audio/ela_allah/habeb_allah.rm

----------


## $ شمة $

*يا لؤلؤا*

http://www.rofof.com/9i8v8ku/Al-khmar.html

----------


## $ شمة $

*تنساني الدنيا اذا قلت ناسيك*

http://www.rofof.com/91ap6e7/Tnsany_aldnya.html

----------


## $ شمة $

*يا طيبة << عبدالقادر قوزع*

http://www.anashed.net/audio/ela_allah/ya_taybah.rm

----------


## $ شمة $

بسمــــة العيـــــد

http://www.rofof.com/90b787e/Bsmtul3yd.html

----------


## $ شمة $

*قلبي هفا << مصعب المقرن*


*http://www.rofof.com/111rm2c3/Qlby_hfa.html*

----------


## $ شمة $

*رحمة للعالمين*


http://www.rofof.com/2wfylp16/Rhmh_Ll3almyn.html

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## برد الشتاء

> *> تسلمين برد الشتاء ع الأناشيد الحلوة <*


الله يسلمك حبيبتي ومشكورة

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## برد الشتاء

مرثية

احمد العجمي




ضحكة زماني



مشيت وحدي

----------


## برد الشتاء

نشيد خطوتي

----------


## $ شمة $

مشكوورة ع التواجد الدائم ف الموضوع

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## $ شمة $

>< للرفع ><

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------


## $ شمة $

للرفع

----------

